# Thick Mucus-Like Discharge



## Nofofarm (Sep 17, 2012)

I was wondering if I should be concerned about one of my nigerian dwarf first fresheners. She is due on Sunday (3/31). For about 3 to 4 weeks she has had a constant thick mucus white/yellow discharge that seems to be stuck on her - almost forming a cover over the opening -to the point that I wipe it off because it sometimes keeps all the urine from coming out. I have heard people talk about a mucus plug- but this been appearing everyday for 4 weeks...does a mucus plug do that?? It does not have an odor and she has been acting fine. Never seen this from any of my other goats, so not sure what to think. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

totally normal


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My FF did that last year too


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

agreed, totally normal- my ff did it more than this year. But, all is good happy kidding


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are things going? Does she look like she will kid in a few days?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree...totally normal! I have one gal that discharges like that for six weeks before kidding and others that don't until the week of. Good luck with kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep normal


----------



## Nofofarm (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm hoping she will wait till the weekend to kid...which means she probably won't...lol. But, it's supposed to warm up for the weekend and it would be nice if it wasn't so cold when she gave birth. I really appreciate the input from you guys. Just got a little worried since none of my girls have done this before. Thanks again!


----------

